# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  تلنگر : یکبار برای همیشه

## Parimah

*​*"امروزم از دست رفت
مث روزای قبل
چرا انجامش ندادم
آها بخاطر این بود
حله پس
ولی فردا مطمئنم ک جبران میکنم"


اینا حرفاییه ک دیشب خودت ب خودت زدی و قولیه ک خودت ب خودت دادی
آره
بشین تا جبران کنی...
تویی ک من دارم میبینم امشبم قراره قبل خاب همین حرفا رو ب خودت بزنی...
تا وقتی ک خودت زیر قولی ک ب خودت دادی میزنی هرشب وضعت همینه
یه حس نگرانی داغ توی شیکمت
ک با ی استرس سرد قاطی میشه و کل تنتو ب لرزه میندازه
پس بشین همونجا تا فردایی ک الان رسیده جبران کنی...


میگن ی زمانی تو زندگی آدم میاد ک همه اتفاقای گذشته ش سریع از جلو چشاش رد میشه
مطمئنم اگه بیاد واسه تو زیاد جذاب نیس چون همه روزاتو با بهونه های رنگاوارنگ همینجوری گذروندی و تو همه شبات با پشیمونی روز گذشته کنار اومدی و با امید واهی روز بعد خودتو آروم کردی
واسه تو اصلا جذاب نیس...
چون انگار یه ویدیوی تکراری داره هزار بار برات پلی میشه

ولی 
ی شب میاد
ک دیگه حتی نمیتونی ب خودت قولی بدی...
میدونی چرا؟
چون انقد زیر حرفت زدی ک دیگه حتی خودتم پیش خودت اعتبار نداری!
بترس از همچین شبی...


امروز صبح بعد اینکه بیدار شدی
ب جای اینکه بری سراغ همون سریال محبوبت با قسمتای تکراریش
بشین یکم ب چند ساعت پیش زندگیت فک کن
ب قبل خوابت فک کن
ببین دوس داری حس و حال شب پیشتو آخر این قسمتم باز داشته باشی؟
ببین دوس داری ی قسمت تکراری دیگه ب سریالت اضافه کنی؟
یا حداقل واسه ی قسمتم ک شده سریالتو جذاب کنی؟
واسه ی قسمتم ک شده سریالت قهرمان داشته باشه؟
واسه ی قسمتم ک شده قهرمان سریالت باشی...
آخر قسمت قبل یادته؟
دوس داری آخر این قسمت چطور باشه؟


این فایل تلنگر هم گوش بده حتما

----------


## Zero_Horizon

up

----------


## Parimah

{ حتما این دو فایل تلنگر زیر رو گوش بده }

اگر احساس می‌کنی تا الان با اینکه مطالعه داشتی اما برخی از مباحث رو اونطور که باید و شاید یاد نگرفتی و تسلط خوبی رو اون ها نداری، باید بهت بگم هنوز هم میتونی شرایط رو تغییر بدی، به این شرط که واقعا این رو بخوای.


بِبين قُلدر بازي در نيار
نميخواد اداي ادماي جنگجويِ هميشه موفق رو از خودت در بياري
نميخواد زخماتو پنهون كني
لزومي نداره الكي بخندي و يواشكي اشك بريزي
واقعا احتياجي نيست خودتو سرد و سخت نشون بدي
گاهي وقتا لازمه ادما ببازن
لازمه باختشون رو بفهمن...باهاش روبرو شن
به همه نشون بدن كه باختن،كه ناراحتن
بد نيست اگه كنار بياي با دردت بد نيست اگه گريه كني....واقعا بد نيست
ما ادما خلق شديم كه ببازيم همونقدر كه حق داريم ببريم
ببازيم عمرمون رو...چيزي كه دوست داريم رو...خودمون رو
اعتراضي هم وارد نيست
كي ميتونه لذت پيروزي بعد باخت رو كتمان كنه؟
كي ميتونه زير سوال ببره محكمتر ايستادنش رو بعد از اخرين زمين خوردنش؟
اداي خنديدن در نيار
بذار بفهمن باختي،ناراحتي،دلگيري...
بذار بيينن،حس كنن
بذار وقتي از جات پاشدي بفهمن چي كشيدي كه به اينجا برسي...
بذار بفهمي...اره خودت بذار بفهمي كه چقدر محكمي بذار بفهمن...بذار بفهمي
بلند شو و وايسا ،مهم نيست بقيه بردن يا باختن 
مهم نيست كه خيلي ها ازت زدن جلو 
مهم نيست چه قدر عقبي
حالا نوبت تواِ  كه خودتو پيدا كني 
گريه هاتو كردي 
اشك هاتو ريختي 
حالا پاشو 
پاشو وايسا 
و با تمام وجودت به سمت هدفت بدو
پ ن :براي پشت كنكوري هاي عزيز ،كه دوستاشون رفتن دانشگاه ،ولي اونا تو خونه موندن تنها ،بايد بگم 
ببين ،تو داري ميري دنبال هدفت ،دنبال چيزي كه دوست داري 
بايد توانايي اين رو داشته باشي كه خيلي چيزا رو تحمل كني 
بايد مقاومتت رو ببري بالا 
بايد يه گوشت در باشه ،يكيش دروازه ،چون تو اين مسير ،سركوفت ميشنوي 
نگاه هاي تاسف بارانه بهت ميشه ،
هر كي ميبينتت يه چيزي بارت ميكنه با يه آخيييي ،گند ميزنه به حالت
ولي تو قوي باش 
محکم باش 
تو داري توي مسير درست قدم بر ميداري 
پس گوشاتو بگير 
تمام انرژي خودت رو بريز توي پاهات و به سمت هدفت قدم بردار

----------


## Parimah

{ لطفا فایل تلنگر زیر رو گوش بده مخصوص روزای آخر هست }




دوستِ من 


تو این روزای سخت به نظرم نباید آرزو کنی هیچ‌وقت شکست رو تجربه نکنی یا کسی بهت نارو نزنه یا...نباید از دنیا بخوای همیشه همه چیز مطابق میل و سلیقه و خواسته ی تو پیش بره یا آدمای دورت همیشه خوب بمونن یا...
اگه شکست نخوری، یا اگه از این مدل بلایا سرت نیاد هیچ وقت تبدیل به یه آدم قوی و منطقی و جنگجو نمیشی.
باید مثل الماس انرژی و گرما و فشار رو تحمل کنی. اگه امروز خودتو آدم منطقی ‌ای میدونی، مدیونِ تمامِ شکست هایی که تو مسیرهایی که پيش می‌رفتی، خوردی و یا مدیون تمام آدم‌هایی که یه جایی از زندگیت با کارشون بهت فهموندن از هیچکس جز خودت توقع نداشته باش یا... هستی


پس تو هر مرحله ای از زندگیت هم که شکست خوردی، شکستت رو بپذیر، و بدون که شکست و پذیرفتن شکست قوی ترت می‌کنه، فقط به یاد داشته باش هیچوقت تسلیم نشی...




بیا امشب ی قولی ب خودت بده ک تغییر کنی عزیز 


دنیا ارزش ناراحتی و حسرت دیگران نداره خودت باید واس رویا های خودت بجنگی بیایین تصمیم بگیرین اول اول از ادما بکشین بیرون ک هیچی نرسید بهتون خودتونم دیدین ساده و رک میگم ک هضم کنی حرفامو


خودتو از گذشته بکش بیرون از منطقه امنت بیا برو هرچی بود شد تمام شد واس تو شد ی درس تجربه که دیگه تکرار نکنی و بفکر اینده باش اما اگر بازم تکرار کنی دیگه تجربه درس نشد و همین راه هارو بازم خواهی دید امیدوارم درس بگیری و راه درست بیای جلو

----------


## Parimah

آپدیت 

( لطفا فایل تلنگر زیر رو گوش بده )

داوطلبان گرامی...شروع کنید...
صدای خِرِچ خِرِچ باز کردن دفترچه عمومی میاد...
برای بار چنُدمه که روی این صندلی کوفتی نشستم...و نمیدونم اسم حسم چیه ( حسرت؟ ، افسوس ؟ )

اسم نداره
اسمشو میزارم حسِ گند
اره...
حس گند دارم...
همه سوالا آشناس...همشون...
همش ی سوال پَسِ ذهنمه که...آخه فلان فلان شده...چه شِکَری میخوردی این همه وقت؟
یه ادبیات و دینی چی بود که نخوندیشون؟
چِت بود؟
یادم میاد به دوران جمعبندی سه روز ی بار...بجای اینکه سعی کنم ۵ درصدمو برسونم به ۱۰ آزمون بعدی به ۱۵ آزمون بعدی به ۲۰ و همینجوری برم بالا...از آزمون اولی شُل کردم...
عینِ دیوونه ها توی دهن استادا خیره بودم که بگن میشه،نمیشه
که ی دانشجو بیاد از تجربه‌هاش بگه و من با هرچی حسرت توو دنیاس نگاش کنم
ذهنم میره عقب‌تر...اردیبهشت؟
اوووه...آررره...
اردیبهشتم فقط با حرص گذشت
حرص اینکه چرا از فروردین نخوندم و توی ذهنم همش خودمو قیاس میکردم با اونا که از فروردین خوندن و رشد کردن...
نگاه میکنم به شکلات و پاک‌کن و مداد اضافه ای که بردم...
پوزخند میزنم...اینا که مال من نیست
مال اونیه که مثل ادم داره سر زمانش آزمون میده
تمرین کرده
عصبی‌تر میشم...
چون سوالا آشناس...
اصن...کاش حالم بد بشه سر جلسه
کاش ی بهونه دهن پُر کن پیدا کنم...
فرصت عمومی تموم شد...
دفترچه اختصاصیا رو انداختن پایین صندلی...
بازش میکنم...
همش ی سوال توی ذهنمه...
چِت بود؟
چه مرگت بود که نخوندی؟
ها؟
با مداد خیلی کوچولو گوشه یکی از سوالا حساب کتاب میکنم که اگه برای هر فصل زیست نهایت ۴ روز وقت میخواستم...
توی یک ماه و نیم میتونستم ۱۰ فصلو تموم کنم و مرور کنم
تازه همه فصلا که ۴ روز نمیخوان!
هِعیییی خدا...
چی بگم؟
ذهنم میره عقب‌تر...
قبل عید...
اوه!
چقدر پکیج
هر دبیری ی برنامه از توی جیبش در میاره و خودشو شرحه شرحه میکنه که آقا/خانم این برنامه عالیه
من که میدونم مفت نمی‌ارزید!
ولی کاش بجای اینکه فقط هِی پکیج و برنامه جمع کنم...
یکیشونو اجرا میکردم
الان فهمیدم
همشون خوب بودن...
فقط
من آدمِ اجرا نبودم...
من فقط دلم روپوش سفید و پرستیژ میخواست
فقط توی ذهنم میرفتم جلو...
فقط از این کانال به اون کانال
از این لایو به اون لایو
از این برنامه به اون برنامه
خدایا...
خدایاااا...
اشکام گلوله میشن روی سوالا...
خدا کاش جوگیر نمیشدم...
کاش ی خطو میرفتم جلو...
کاش از دوستام نمیخواستم که فلان برنامه و پکیجو برام بفرستن که گیج نشم
کاش اصن گوشی نداشتم
کاش نت نداشتم که نبینم
که نشنوم
که هر برنامه ای که بود...فقط اجرا کنم...
نمیتونم ی سال دیگه هم بمونم...
سنم داره میره بالا...
به چه بهونه ای بمونم آخه...
کاش یک ماه پیش بود...
کاش...
چِ میدونم...
کاش اصن دوهفته پیش بود که دینی بخونم که بالای ۸۰ بشه...
بدنم یخ میکنه...
فقط اینو میدونم که...
حیفِ من بود...
میشد که بشه...

----------


## Parimah

آپدیت

 ( حتما دوفایل تلنگر زیر رو گوش بده )

خسته شدی؟
فک میکنی دیگه نمیشه؟
نفست رو بریده؟
خیلی اذیت شدی؟
خب باشه....
ولی ارزش داره؛ارزش داره...
بخدا که ارزش داره...
پرستیژ داره؛آینده داره...
به هدف رسیدن ی لذتی داره که تموم سختی هایی که کشیدی جبران میشه...




ولی عُرضه داشته باش...
واسه خواسته هات سختی بکش!
تاکی قراره صبا دیر بیدارشی و تن پرور باشی؟؟
صائب تبریزی میگه(صبح چون روشن شود٬بیدار می باید شدن)


امسال همون سالیه که قراره به تموم کسایی که تورو دست کم گرفتن 
نشون بدی اگه اراده کنی میتونی طوفان به پا کنی...
خودتو دست کم نگیر...

----------


## Parimah

آپدیت 

{ هر سری این تایپک بروز میشود }

حتما  فایل تلنگر زیر رو گوش بده + ( صحبت های دکتر عظیمی درباره خواب)
بعلاوه هدیه عیدانه من به شما

اگر بخواید کاری رو انجام بدید؛
سعی میکنید،تلاش میکنید؛
به آب و آتیش میزنید و هر کاری میکنید تابه هدفتون برسید....
هدفتون مهمترین اولویت زندگیتون میشه.....




اماوقتی هدف مهم نباشه،وقتی فقط شعارباشه.
واهمیتی نداشته باشه؛
دنبال بهونه میگردید...
دنبال اینکه صدتا دلیل بیارید برای دست کشیدن از تلاش....




این 3هفته رو عین دیونه درس بخون...
دیونه تست زدن...
دیونه دانشجوی رشته ی مقدست شدن...
دیونه همون دانشگاه که همه فکر و ذکرت شده...

زیاد درس بخون
اونقدی که شبا از خستگی درس خوندن خوابت ببره
اون وقت خودتم میفهمی که قبولی...




و صحبت های دکتر عظیمی درباره خواب :



هدیه عیدانه من به شما :

----------


## Parimah

آپدیت 

( باید این تلنگر زیر رو گوش بدی  و این سیکل معیوب رو تمومش کنی )

پ.ن : ویس یه پشت کنکوری که به استاد هلاکویی زنگ میزنه 

دنیا جایی نیست که تو اومده باشی مهمونی باید سختی بکشی هیچکی دلش نمیخاد تو یه اتاق 3*4 جاشه کل روز درس بخونه اگه نمیتونی بخونی ادم درس نیستی چرا خودتو اذیت میکنی و نمیخوای بِقبولونی اینو به خودت؟

*وقتی درک کنی که وقت جا زدن و نمیتونم و نمیشه و نمیفهمم و زمانم رفته و خانواده ام اینطورین و فامیل اینو میگه نیست*

 { همیشه همه چیز بر وفق مراد نیست زندگی یعنی فراز نشیب یه روز به عشق توعه یه روز به غم تو }

چرا نمیخوای بفهمی؟
وقتی با جون و دل تلاش میکنی اصلاً چیزی تحت عنوانِ جنگ و باخت مفهومی نداره!!!
بجای این لوس بازیا و دست و پا زدنای بی‌هدف...
قشنگ ببین کجای کاری...
چی خوندی
چقدر خوندی
اگه خوندی
تا نیمه فروردین اولویت اولت به مرور مطالب باشه 
اگرم نخوندی
خب...
بخون!
خیلیا ی جوری ناله میکنن انگار دست و پاشونو بستن!!!
بخون
هرکتابی که داری خوبه
همونو بخون
هر تستی که داری خوبه
همونارو حل کن
فقط ی کاری بکن حتماً
انقدر ادای بدبختا و مظلومارو در نیار
گند بزنن به هرچی فضای مجازی و پیج و کانالِ مشاوره و غیره‌س!!!!
بیخودی دور خودتو شلوغ کردی
لفت بده...
برو توی غار تنهاییت
یک روز
دو روز
سه روز
دستت میاد...
قلق خودتو میفهمی...
بجای اینکه هِی توو دهن مردم نگاه کنی ببینی کی چی میگه
برو تا میتونی تلاش کن
تا میتونی...
عدالت خدا با التماس کار نمیکنه
هرکسی در حد تلاش و تعهد و غیرتش نتیجه میگیره
نه فقط برای کنکور

----------


## Parimah

آپدیت

( حتما فایل تلنگر زیر رو گوش بده )

این ضرب‌المثل چینی هست که میگه  راه برو اگه خسته شدی بدو ..
هروقت از درسام خسته میشدم...هر صفحه ای که بودم مینوشتمش...
سرمو گذاشته بودم روی دستم و داشتم به این فکر میکردم که برم بخوابم که صبح زود بیدار بشم و فلان و بهمان...
ولی...
یادم اومد که فردا صبح زود کارهای دیگه هست...
.
.
.
یادمه کتابخونه که میرفتم...ی خانم دکتری بود که داشت برای دستیاری(تخصص)میخوند
پزشک بود...
با همه ی حسرتهای دنیا از گوشه ی میزم نگاهش میکردم...
ی روز نیومد...
رفتم پشت میزش نشستم...
ی استیکر زده بود به میزش
روش نوشته بود
خاتون(اسم کوچیکش بود)...تو برای اینکه به اینجا برسی خیلی زحمت کشیدی...نزار خستگی‌هات زحمتهای قبلیتو برباد بده
اینو که دیدم...
از فرداش دیگه نگاهش نکردم...
نه که نخوام
نمیخواستم زحمتام برباد بره...
نمیخواستم...
فقط سرم پایین بود و کارمو انجام میدادم...
بعد دوهفته آروم اومد بالای سرم...
پچ‌پچ کنان بهم گفت...
کنکوری‌ای؟
با صدای گرفته گفتم بله...
نگاه کرد به کتابام...
و گفت...
تو منو یاد خودم میندازی
و رفت


.
.
.
بوی قهوه میاد...
.
.
.
دیگه خوابم نمیاد


من کاری به اونایی که صرفاً چهارتا جمله حفظ کردن ندارم
خیلی ها فقط بلدن حرف بزنن
و بگن نهههه کنکور همه ی زندگی نیست
کیفیت زندگی جابجا نمیکنه
بله...درسته
ولی نه برای من و تویی که توی ی خانواده ی معمولی هستیم...
منم اگه برای تولد ۱۸ سالگیم سانتافه بهم میدادن و سفر دخترانه‌ام با دوستام...پاریس بود...
درس زیاد نمیخوندم...
میدونم که توی فامیلاتون بعضی ها هستن ک درس نخوندن و خدا خواسته اوضاعشون خوبه و قسمت بوده و فلان
ولی اومدیمو ما جز اون بعضیا نبودیم
آها؟
الان نقدُ میدی نسیه؟
شما در هرررررررمرحله ای اززندگیت در هررررر زمینه ای باید اراده کنی و خیلی تلاش کنی
حتی اگر نخوای بری دانشگاه
بالاخره میخوای که زندگی کنی
خب باید تلاش کنی دیگه
تو که تا آخر عمر توی خونه بابات نمیمونی
تو که تا ابد..18 .19 . 20 ساله نمیمونی
تو هم 21 ساله میشی
ی کاری کن حداقل وقتی به سن الان من میرسی جای پات محکم باشه...
حداقل به لحاظ مالی بدونی جایگاهت کجا میشه
اصن کنکورو ولش کن...
بحث زندگیه
میفهمی که چی میگم...
تو اگه از پس چهار تا کتاب برنیای...بعدش میخوای بری توی جامعه که ۹۹ درصد گرگن...چی بگی؟
دارم خیلی رک بهت میگم
برو تا میتونی خرخونی کن
تا میتونی
هی نپرس ۱۰ ساعت خوبه؟
۱۴ ساعت خوبه؟
نمیدونم...
الان هر تایمی بیشتر تلاش کنی خوبه
همه چیزو بریز دور...
فقط بخون 
فققققط بخون





> حرف آخر...خدا ی فرا‌وانی ها..خدای قدرت...خدای آگاهی...خدای عشق...خدای عدالت...
> بالای سر همه ماست...
> به هممون شرایط یکسان نداده
> ولی به هممون عقل و شعور و اراده داده تا از پس ناعدالتی ها بر بیایم...
> بدرخشید

----------


## Parimah

آپدیت

فایل تلنگر استاد عظیمی رو گوش بده + ویس تحلیل آزمون عمومی +  ویس روش تحلیل آزمون

ی روزایی که هیچی سر جاش نبود همیشه اینو میگفتم که:
خدایا راهو نشونم بده...
.


یادمه وقتی حسن یزدانی قهرمان جهان شد...
من درجریان مسابقات و اخبار کشتی نبودم ...ولی وقتی اینو فهمیدم رفتم توی پیجش...
آخرین پستی که گذاشته بود مربوط به شکست قبلیش بود...
نه از روزمرگی‌هاش پست داشت
نه از ساعات تمرینش
نه از جملات انگیزشی
نه مصاحبه برای کلیپهای انرژی‌بخش
نه دعا و نیایش
نه از این سو به آن سو رفتن برای کارهای مثلاً خیریه و عکس و فیلمبرداری
هیچی
هیچی
هیچی نبود...
تااا وقتی قهرمان شد
.
.
.
اونوقت ما چکار میکنیم؟
خودمونو با جملات انگیزشی گول میزنیم و انتظار داریم با معجزه و دعا کردن برسیم بهش
قانونی بجز پشتکار نیست
طاووس میخوای؟
جورِ هندوستان بکِش
اینا رو به خودمم میگم...
من پارسال واس کنکور به کسایی که تو چنل تلگرامم بودند گفتم برید تو غار تنهاییتون
خیلیا مسخره کردن
اونایی که گوش کردن 7 ماهه تو کانال من نیستند
الانم دارم به شما میگم
از اینستاگرام فرار کن
از کانال روزمرگی کنکوری فرار کن
از رقابت دوری کن
برو توی خلوت خودت
نمیگم تفریح نکن...میگم تفریحت هوشمندانه باشه
ورزش،مدیتیشن،آشپزی،طراحی، کتاب خوندن، هر دوشب یکبار سریالِ طنز دیدن...
اینا هم تفریحه
تفریح فقط اینکه بری توی اینستاگرام روتین پوستیه دانشجوی پزشکی ببینی و حسرت بخوری که آخخخخخ کاش منم انقدر آسودگی خاطر داشتم نیست!
کسی با سوالاتی مثل اینکه اگر بخونم میشه یا نه موفق نشده که تو دومیش باشی
اصلاً برای کسی که فقط و فقط متمرکزه روی کارش و تلاشش و پیشرفتش و کیفیتِ لحظه‌هاش، اگر تعریف نمیشه
باید تعریف میشه
.
.
.
در راستای اینکه بگم توی ناشناس و دایرکت هییییییییییییییچ دانشجوی علوم پزشکی(از همون رتبه ۱ تااا رتبه ۳ هزار) هیچ خبری نیست باید بگم
فکر کن همین جناب یزدانی،بجای متمرکز بودن و زحمت کشیدن توی باشگاه،میرفت دایرکتِ قهرمان پارسال و میپرسید اگر از الان تلاش کنم میشه؟
خنده دار نیست واقعاً؟
.
.
.
میتونید از حرفای من اینو برداشت کنید که داره انگیزشی حرف میزنه
میتونید استرس برداشت کنید
میتونید غرور و تکبر برداشت کنید
بسته به دیدگاه شماست...
ولی از الان دارم میگم...
کنکور رقابته
جنگ هم رقابته
خب؟
یا متمرکز باش و کارتو انجام بده
یا به فکر قهرمانی نباش
تا فروردین خودتو جمع و جور کن
منظورم این نیست که الان شروع کردن دیره یا کلی از مطالبت مونده یا نه !
الان هر آزمون و خطایی داری انجام بده
و
تمام

فایل تلنگر استاد عظیمی : 



ویس تحلیل آزمون عمومی:



روش تحلیل آزمون :

----------


## Parimah

آپدیت


 ( حتما فایل تلنگر زیر رو ببین و گوش بده )

توی این اوضاع افتصاح...
زحمت بکش...که خودتو ببری بالا...
خودتو ببر بالا لعنتی...
بخدا حیفی...
ببین...
خودشیفته باش...
نزار حیف بشی...
توروخدا برو درس بخون...
سال بعد...
بعداً...
فردا...
وجود نداره...
فقط الانه...فققققط الان...
من وقتی فایل میزارم یا متن مینویسم واقعاً حرص میخورم...
چون خودم این روزا رو گذروندم...
لطفاً تلاش کن...
اون زمانبندی هم اتمام حجت خیلی خوبیه....
الان خوبه!!!
برای الانه!!!
بعد کنکورت میشه بلای جونت
میشه ای کاش خونده بودم...
تو که نمیخوای اینجوری بشه؟
میخوای؟

خودتون و تلاشتون اول و آخر و قضیه‌اید...
آقای واعظی حرف خوبی زد گفت
این مدت
گندشو در بیار!
میشه یه خواهشی بکنم ازت؟
گند نزن به این زمان فوق‌العاده...

گند نزن

خرابش نکن...

----------


## Zero_Horizon

UP

----------


## LEA

*up

لذت بردم
*

----------

